# Gaggia base unit



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi, Has any one owned or used a Gaggia black plastic base unit with knock box? There is one in a local shop for £35 and I need a knock box., but I'm a little concerned about it being plastic.

Thanks.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

The knockbox I use (if all you really need is the knockbox) is the Grindenstein, which is £15 at Bella Barista (and probably elsewhere too). Sturdy enough for serious knocking, a range of colours, and the whole thing can go in the dishwasher if/when you want. Only holds about four pucks before you need to empty it out, but that's more than sufficient for my needs and emptying it is the work of a moment.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys!

Today I've ordered my Gaggia Classic.

As soon as I can afford it, I will purchase Rancilio Rocky Doser. Not the MDF grinder, according to the general thought it seems to suffer too much from not being stapless grinder.

Surely, I will need a base where to put coffee machine and a grinder. Does the Rocky Doser fit in the Gaggia Base with knock-box?

As I read in the instructions of each of them above, Rocky seems to have slightly wider and deeper measures (4,7x9,8 inches) then the MDF ones (4,5x8,5 inches).

Anyone could guide me to the right choice of a base? Should I think to get a simple barebone mat and a separate knock-box?

Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have the gaggia base used with the MDF grinder and Classic, it's a great fit and also looks the part

Space for the grinder is 120mm wide and 170mm deep, not sure the exact imperial measurement is as only have a metric measure.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just do an inch to mm conversion on google, it would fit, but not in the slot, but just over the top. 119.38mm x 248.92mm


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Rancilio do a base too.. Only it's metal and much more solid


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

shrink said:


> Rancilio do a base too.. Only it's metal and much more solid


I think I would go for the Rancilio metal one...But first I'd like to know how much it will be important for me to knock brewed coffee away...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It's quite important, otherwise you have to buy a new portafilter and basket every time you need to pour a shot


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

For what it's worth, I just use a £18 quid grindenstein knock box. I don't use a knock drawer. The knock box is easier to clean, easier to empty. Smaller, and holds enough for a days worth of shots


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The Gaggia base is OK, but the plastic scratches very easily just from general day to day use. When I had one I replaced the wooden knock bar with a bit of polypropylene rod - the wooden bar got mouldy very quickly.

Yes, I too would recommend the Grindenstein.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I use my Gaggia base unit for about a week then empty and just throw the drawer in dishwasher, it's very easy and uncomplicated, and you're not emptying drawer or knock box everyday. For £35 I think that's a steel.


----------

